# Late Feb/Early March Keys trip advice



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Oceanside would be fine and the wind would have to be blowing pretty hard for you not to be able to make a run to the bayside. I like staying Oceanside, because I take my bay boat and like running offshore. Make sure the place you are staying at has boat trailer parking. I would also try and get a place that is somewhat close to a ramp. If you are looking at VRBO, most of the houses rent Saturday to Saturday. So, everyone will be putting in a boat and pulling out a boat on Saturday. I had to wait close to 2 hours to pull my boat out of the water when we left this past summer. Try to get a house with a boat lift. Also, check out google earth to make sure you can turn around with a boat trailer at the end of the street. I found that out the hard way and had to back my brothers 25' Competition backwards almost 1.5 miles at night. I've stayed in Islamorada, Key West and Marathon. I really enjoy Marathon the best. Islamorada does get a lot of traffic. It has a lot of gas stations, multiple grocery stores, a West Marine, Home Depot and many different marinas that carry outboard parts. It is also centrally located in the Keys. Some of the houses have bait freezers and ice makers. Ice and bait are not cheap by any means. We bring bait traps and get our own bait or cast net for bait. Marathon has a skate park that my kids always like going to. Bring empty gas cans, much easier than pulling the boat out of the water or waiting for fuel at the marina. I would also recommend getting a place closer to the entrance of the canal, rather than the back of the canal. Last place we stayed at in Marathon was great, but it was all the way at the end of the canal and took almost 35 minutes to reach the entrance. Get fuel before the expressway ends, those gas stations are crazy. Try to go to Robbie's in Islamorada.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

For access to Florida bay, anywhere from key largo to isalmorada will do. Marathon is a much longer run for backcountry fishing in Florida bay, ENP, etc. much of the other advice is spot on. make sure to supply before hitting the keys. There's a Walmart in Florida city, right off of the turnpike that would be a perfect stop. Enjoy!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I would camp at Flamingo and fish ENP. There's no place like it in the world.

Spend your hotel budget on nice camping gear.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Some of these houses have their docks actually on the bay or ocean. Does the reef protect from the swells or is that situation a definite no go with my smaller boat?


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I would camp at Flamingo and fish ENP. There's no place like it in the world.
> 
> Spend your hotel budget on nice camping gear.


I have a truck camper that we could use but the wife wants a family vacation where we bring the boat, not a fishing trip. 
I've done the Flamingo thing and would go back in a heartbeat for a guys trip however.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Marshfly said:


> I have a truck camper that we could use but the wife wants a family vacation where we bring the boat, not a fishing trip.
> I've done the Flamingo thing and would go back in a heartbeat for a guys trip however.


haha...my wife hates the Keys because there's NO surf, and will NOT go back. This leaves me to go and stay in cheap motels for up to two weeks versus a nice place for a long weekend with her.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Marshfly said:


> Some of these houses have their docks actually on the bay or ocean. Does the reef protect from the swells or is that situation a definite no go with my smaller boat?


the reef blocks the swells


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Depends on what you're fishing for. If you're not interested in going for bonefish, I would stay in mid-upper keys so you have easy access to northern Florida Bay (redfish, snook etc.). Relatively close run to Flamingo as well as the keys south of Flamingo.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Doing some serious google maps scouting, it looks like we definitely need to be looking at the northern keys. I've found a couple of places on the bay side near the cut in key largo that would work great. I had a good time fishing flamingo a couple of years ago so that works. The amenities in key largo are very attractive to my wife as well. 

Is key largo bike friendly if we bring a couple of bikes and a kid trailer down?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

bring some big cuda rigs !!! they'll be some beasts on the flats during Feb/March


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> bring some big cuda rigs !!! they'll be some beasts on the flats during Feb/March


I'll have to do some research on that. The wife and kids will love it but I have no idea how to fish that.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Marshfly said:


> Doing some serious google maps scouting, it looks like we definitely need to be looking at the northern keys. I've found a couple of places on the bay side near the cut in key largo that would work great. I had a good time fishing flamingo a couple of years ago so that works. The amenities in key largo are very attractive to my wife as well.
> 
> Is key largo bike friendly if we bring a couple of bikes and a kid trailer down?


If you're referring to Adams channel ( or Adams cut) in key largo, that would be a pretty central spot. You can go ocean side for bones. Go west into the park for snook, reds, etc. even head a little south for the occasional tarpon. Get ready to burn some fuel! Lol! Mangrove snappers love tall green mangroves. Keep that in mind when looking at island shorelines, makes for good family fishing fun. Plus a tasty dinner. 

As for the bikes, key largo does have a north-south bike path, but it pretty much runs parallel to US-1, not the most scenic ride.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

just grab ya some tube jigs from your local tackle shop and drag em real fast across flats...you'll find em!


----------

